# Nellie Resigns!!!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow...this is a shocker....seems like Nellie has been reading Message Boards lately...Avery Johnson Era is immediate! This could make, or break the rest of our season. 
*
Story


----------



## maverette04131 (Feb 5, 2005)

Man, how sad!

I wonder what the "other reasons" are....

Well I wish his wife to recover well....

I will greatly miss Nellie, I'll miss his intensity and emotion....


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

My Reaction: Yes! Yes! Yes! No! No! No!. Im having mixed feelings. I wanted him gone but now that it has happened, I will miss him. 
But AJ is the New head coach. Look for the Mavs to start playing good defense.AJ is gonna work them Hard.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I loved Nellie man. He's a very good coach. I guess we'll have to see hos AJ does now. :whoknows:

So is Nellie staying the GM (or whatever he is?)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope he is staying GM


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Sad to see Nelson go, but I think it's for the good of the game. Avery Johnson has been one of my favorite people as long as I've been following the NBA, and I think he'll do a great job. As said in the article, he runs the practices and stresses defense. That is exactly what the Mavs need running their team.

Should be interesting to see how this shapes up the rest of the season.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

NO NO NO NO NO. He will be missed, but I also wonder how the team will respond tonight and the remainder of the season. This team was frustrating him lately.

I guess the success of AJ made this decision easy for Don.

Hope everything is well with Joy and Nellie health-wise.

Prayers with him.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow. I'm truly shocked to say the least. I thought he would have coached for a couple more years, at least. He was a great coach and I loved the guy, but I'm looking forward to how the Mavs perform under Avery Johnson. Johnson is a class act, and a IMO will be a great coach.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I loved Nellie man. He's a very good coach. I guess we'll have to see hos AJ does now. :whoknows:
> 
> So is Nellie staying the GM (or whatever he is?)


He probably will. This is a shock to me. I know I wanted Avery to be the coach but in the middle of the season like this shocks me. He is a great talent evaluator and I hope him and Joy are alright. Respect him for what he has done with this franchise by building it up and getting the talent here. Good Coach. :clap: 

Now let's got Avery.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its kinda good that he did this with more than 15 games left so they can get used to playing for Avery by the playoffs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I loved Nellie man. He's a very good coach. I guess we'll have to see hos AJ does now. :whoknows:
> 
> So is Nellie staying the GM (or whatever he is?)


I don't think so. I believe he will stay on as a consultant.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks coach Don Nelson is passing the whistle to Avery Johnson.

The longtime Mavericks coach told his players Saturday morning that he was relinquishing coaching duties, effective immediately. Johnson, who has coached 13 games this season when Nelson was out for various reasons, will take over.

Mavericks owner Mark Cuban said Johnson is not the interim head coach. "We plan on him being here for a long time," Cuban said at a news conference Saturday.

Nelson, 64, said it was a "perfect time" to step down and the team "needs a new voice."

Nelson will remain with the team as a consultant.

"For the good of the team, it was time to make this move," Nelson said.

Nelson, who has nearly three decades as an NBA coach, became the Mavericks' coach in 1997. He has a 339-251 record with the team and a record of 1,190-880 overall.

Cuban said he found out about Nelson's decision Friday night.

"I didn't sleep a wink last night," Cuban said.

"When Nellie and I talked this morning, I told him he meant so much to this organization," Cuban said. "...I told him the one role I wanted him to take was to be the godfather of the Dallas Mavericks.

"He's been so vital to what we have been able to accomplish."

Said Johnson: "This is a great day for me, and I am really thankful. ...Nellie is a Hall of Famer. He has meant everything to me. No other coach in the NBA could do for me what Nellie has done for me."

"I don't know if I deserve it, but I am really grateful for it," Johnson said.

Added Johnson: "I am just caught off-guard and surprised by the whole deal... I am happy about moving forward, but I am happier that Coach can move along on his own terms."

Nelson said he had been thinking about stepping down as coach for a while. "I noticed some slippage," he said.

"It takes a special person to recognize where he is in his life," Cuban said. "...He can still be a vital part of this organization."

Nelson said he gave his farewell speech to the players in "about 20 seconds."

He said he plans to talk later with each player individually.

Among his regrets this season, Nelson lamented the team's injuries and poor play at home. Center Erick Dampier and guard Jerry Stackhouse have missed substantial time because of injuries. The Mavericks, who play host to Charlotte tonight, are 21-12 at American Airlines Center.

Nelson has missed several games this season, the most in January after undergoing shoulder surgery.


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

I've been waiting for this day for at least three years now. I can't believe that it's finally happen. I'm glad that Nellie has done the right thing and handed the team over to AJ. This team shows more energy and effort under him. Also, with him as coach it's A LOT more conventional basketball.

Even though I'm not a big Nellie fan I have to thank him. He's brought this team up to actually being a contender. Not just being an easy win like they were before he came here. Making basketball exciting again in Dallas and being in the playoffs every year. Don Nelson will always be remembered.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This is why we should be thankful of what Nelson did to the franchise which was horrible at the time.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Look at Nashs hair!


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Look at Nashs hair!


Forget Nash's hair, look at Dirk's! I remember when I first saw Dirk with that dutch boy haircut. I thought he was the next big bust in a long line of Mavs draft picks. How dead wrong I was.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Lets not forget when Dirk first shaved his head. He auctioned off his hair as a fundraiser for Joy's charity.


----------



## fuzzrhythm (Feb 22, 2005)

hopefully this will bring some consitency to the Mavs. 

I don't recall if the play has been consistent or not under AJ, but under Nellie, it was obvious he was frustrated and getting tired of the inconsistency...


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mixed feelings. I do think Dallas needed a new coach but not during the season. If anything I would have rather he resigned during the off-season. However, I do feel Dallas is a better team under AJ. I give my best to Nellie and maybe he could have an office job with Dallas.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Look at Nashs hair!



Man that is some bad hair. Not as bad as the Diggler's though. :laugh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Zach said:


> Mixed feelings. I do think Dallas needed a new coach but not during the season. If anything I would have rather he resigned during the off-season. However, I do feel Dallas is a better team under AJ. I give my best to Nellie and maybe he could have an office job with Dallas.


The way I look at it is for them to get ready for the 05-06 season and that's why it was made now. Positive way of looking at it lol.

Now about Dirk's hair....somebody tell me him to never cut it again during the season. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, this is a shock. I just hope this was a complete voluntary decision for Nelson. It appears to be, so that's at least good. I don't have any overly angry or happy feelings about it, because we all knew this day would come. Just not this fast. 

My guess is the grind just took it's toll on him, and he had had enough. This isn't a Larry Brown situation, where he just left the 76ers surprised, running around like a decapitated chicken figuring out what to do. This was one of the more admirable passing of the torches, Nelson set us up with who he thought was a good choice, gave Avery some experience earlier this year, and then stepped down when Johnson was pretty much proven as far as being the guy for us. In hindsight, Nelson probably had this pretty much played out, though his and his wife's health problems sped the process up a bit. 

I don't want to sound disrespectful or anything, but I hope he gets hisself in better shape, because, no offense, but his weight could be a problem at 64. He certainly owes it to himself to see his masterful creation play itself out.

This is the beginning of a new era for us, Johnson certainly appears to be the guy for us. I think in all fairness to Nelson, we're a better team with Johnson, so that's a plus. I'm just looking forward to the playoffs now.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Well I wake up and this is what I find out lol. It's a bit of a shock really, but I can understand that he wanted to quit for family reasons, but in the article it also says there were other reasons. I think those could have been the lack of drive after so mnay years of coaching in the NBA and the fact that many wanted AJ as coach. Anyway, good luck to you Nellie and to your family, just hope AJ is ready to get is into the playoffs and make some noise.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

A VIDEO!!

Click here to see Don Nelsons last speech as Mavericks head coach


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

This is a very classy move by Nelson. For the most part, he didn't have a very long future with the Mavs, and he realized that he was not nearly as motivated and hungry as Avery Johnson. He has done so much for this organization, but it was time for a much and I'm surprised that he lasted so long. He was never able to make the Mavs serious contenders or none of that, but he turned you from pretenders to one of the leagues hottest teams.

I, like many others, am concerned with his health. He looks pretty bad for a man of 64 years old and really needs to get his weight back in control. He owes it to himself, his family and his fans to stay focused about his health before the Mavs. This is one of the main reasons why I think he resigned today.

It is now a new era, and I'd be damn proud to have Avery Johnson as my coach if I was a Mavs fan. The team is in good hands, and the defense will continue to improve as it has this season in comparison to the past couple of years.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

From the Mavs NBA site:

DALLAS (March 19, 2005) -- Head Coach and General Manager Don Nelson announced today he has decided to step down as the head coach of the Dallas Mavericks but will concentrate on his role as a consultant with the team. The Mavericks have promoted Assistant Coach Avery Johnson to head coach. Johnson becomes the eighth head coach of the franchise.

"This is not a retirement. I am just moving forward into my role as a consultant," said Don Nelson. "This was my decision and I think it is the best decision for the team and for me. I have enjoyed every second of my eight seasons with this organization and I believe this is the right time for a change."

Nelson guided the Mavericks to four straight playoff berths and four straight 50-win seasons highlighted by the 2002-03 season where the team finished tied for the best record in the NBA at 60-22 and advanced to the Western Conference Finals. On February 13, 2005, he won his 330th game with Dallas surpassing **** Motta for most wins in franchise history. He finishes with a Mavericks record of 339-251 (.575) in eight seasons.

Nelson owns 42 years of NBA experience as a player, coach and general manager. He is the second winningest coach in NBA history with a record of 1,190-880 (.575) in 27 years trailing just Lenny Wilkens. Nelson, who has also coached Milwaukee, Golden State and New York in addition to Dallas, has led his teams to 50-win seasons 13 times, which ranks tied for second in NBA history with Phil Jackson, and trails Pat Riley's 17 50-win seasons. He became just the second coach, along with Wilkens, to win at least 250 games with three different teams last season (Milwaukee 1976-87, Golden State 1988-95 and Dallas 1997-2005). A future Hall of Famer, Nelson, along with Riley, are the only two coaches ever to be named NBA Coach of the Year three times (1983, 1985 and 1992).

Avery Johnson, who retired on October 28, 2004 as a player, has been promoted to head coach after coaching the team in Nelson's absence 13 games this season. He recorded a 9-4 record in those contests.

In his 16-year career, Johnson played 1,054 games and averaged 8.4 points, 5.5 assists and 1.7 rebounds in 25.3 minutes per game. He finished his career with an impressive 3.34 assist-to-turnover ratio. Johnson also played in 90 playoff games and started 73 of those contests. He has playoff averages of 10.5 points, 6.2 assists and 1.13 steals in 31.2 minutes per game. In 1999, he was a member of the San Antonio Spurs NBA Championship team.

Johnson became the 75th player in NBA history to play 1,000 career games on 3/28/03 and joined Calvin Murphy as the only other player under 6-feet in height to reach that milestone. He also reached the 5,000-career assists plateau on 2/27/00 against the Minnesota Timberwolves. 

I don't know exactly what a consultant does, but I guess he loves the game so much he wants to still be apart of this franchise. As for AJ, I think he is the man for the job, just hope he cant reinforce defence and can have a healthy roster come playoff time.


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

lol, nash's hairs awesome. I like it better as a mop though


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"Facts are facts. Dampier had his best three weeks of the season after Johnson was overheard berating the moody center following a Jan. 23 home win over Denver. Second-year swingmen Josh Howard and Marquis Daniels, meanwhile, had apparently grown weary of Nelson's criticisms. Sources say both prefer playing for Avery, who will continue to be ably assisted by another virtual head coach in Harris." ESPN.com


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Thank You Don Nelson for turning the worst professional franchise in all sports for the 1990's into a 50+ win team every year with an exciting brand of basketball.

Nelson's ability to spot talent is special. He brought us Dirk Nowitzki, Steve Nash, Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels. Non of these guys was highly thought of by the rest of the NBA. I guess they think differently now.

The time was right for Nelson and probably for this team. Now Avery Johnson can mold this team his way. I think most of us believe that his way will make the Mavericks a better team in the end.

I realize that Avery coached the team for 13+ games this year already but when you only the acting coach you still are limited. When you are the real head coach you can make the changes that you believe are correct. I am excited to see this team and how they perform under a defensive minded coach. A coach with a more traditional approach. I don't think we will see as many tricked up lineup on the floor. And Avery will pull guys out of the game for defensive lapses not offensive lapses as Nellie would. This change in philosophy should make this team more aggressive defensively.

Congrats to Avery and Good Luck to Nellie.


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

Daaaaaaaaamn maaaaaaan :eek8: I though cause I didn`t know about it until today in the morning (I did not access internet).

What a gentleman Nellie proved to be by resigning with his head up and running away like so many other coaches did.


From now on, I have much more respect for Nellie than I did have until today.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

"While I doubt Maverick owner Mark Cuban went to the trouble of placing Avery Johnson in position to succeed as Nelson's interim and now permanent replacement, only to push him aside for Jackson, he'd certainly have to consider the proposition if it presented itself. As for coaching LeBron, Jackson can't help but see Michael Jordan four or five years before he matured into His Airness." New York Post


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow. Now there are stories coming out about Nellie and Mark, not being on speaking terms. It said that Nellie actually sent Del to ask Mark if it was okay for him to retire. Though this doesn’t surprise me because I have always thought that they did not like each other.


----------

